
Show HN: My CV Page, Built with VueJs - MosheZada
https://moshe.sh/
======
lucasverra
Will you open source it ?

~~~
MosheZada
It's open-source already
[https://github.com/moshe/moshe.sh](https://github.com/moshe/moshe.sh) , feel
free to fork and use

